# I mangiatori di patate  - Vincent Van Gogh



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Si tratta del dipinto più importante del periodo olandese di Van Gogh, prima del suo trasferimento a Parigi. Lavorò su questa tela dal 13 aprile fino all'inizio di maggio, periodo in cui il pittore aveva quasi ultimato l'opera eccetto per alcuni cambiamenti apportati più tardi ma sempre nello stesso anno con un piccolo pennello.
La personalità di Van Gogh comincia ad emergere con le "opere nere" del periodo olandese, quando inizia ad impegnarsi su decine di studi su alcuni temi particolari, come i mangiatori di patate, il suo primo capolavoro.
Questo dipinto mostra, all'interno di una povera stanza, alcuni contadini che consumano il pasto serale servendosi da un unico piatto di patate, mentre una di loro sta versando il caffè. Van Gogh è molto legato a questo soggetto in quanto si sente come "uno di loro", anche i contadini come lui soffrono ed egli trova ingiusto il fatto che nonostante tutti i loro sforzi ed i loro sacrifici debbano vivere in modo così misero; viene sottolineata la continua fatica fisica di chi ha consumato, giorno dopo giorno, la propria vita nel lavoro dei campi. Per questo motivo l'artista è come se volesse esaltare il cibo dei poveri. Van Gogh stesso esprime un suo pensiero riguardo a questo quadro da lui così sentito: “ho voluto, lavorando, far capire che questa povera gente, che alla luce di una lampada mangia patate servendosi dal piatto con le mani, ha zappato essa stessa la terra dove quelle patate sono cresciute; il quadro, dunque, evoca il lavoro manuale e lascia intendere che quei contadini hanno onestamente meritato di mangiare ciò che mangiano. Non vorrei assolutamente che tutti si limitassero a trovarlo bello o pregevole”. Alla resa oggettiva della realtà si sostituisce un'interpretazione di essa. La luce, provenendo dall'alto e colpendo perciò soltanto alcune parti, provoca contrasti chiaroscurali e accentua la caratterizzazione dei volti, delle mani, degli abiti. Singolare è la rappresentazione del volto e delle mani dipinti in modo caricaturale: con questo il pittore vuole esagerare e intensificare la realtà (la caricatura e la deformazione sono, infatti, un'esagerazione della realtà stessa, al fine di renderla più intensa). Il colore, che richiama le tecniche fiamminghe, è monocromatico; ciò fa sì che l'occhio non sia appagato ma percepisca la realtà attraverso l'interiorità di Van Gogh


----------

